# Chewing rabies tag.



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Can you just keep the collar off of her when she is inside?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Try just taking the collar off when you are inside. Or maybe spray it with some bitter apple spray to discourage chewing!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

LOL, that is funny! It's like a pacifier to her I think.

I would just take the tag off.... that's what we did. I keep it on a separate keychain. I just have a flat tag on our pup's collar now - Boomerang Pet Tags: Guaranteed to last. Mailed today, Free Shipping.. They are the best tags! I just have our ID info on ours for now but I was thinking of adding another w/ his rabies vacc & microchip number on it.


----------



## Pemphredo (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't want to take it off because she goes out in the back yard a lot. She LOVES to be outside. So I would be taking it off and putting it on a lot. She has to have the tag on any time she is outside. Even just in my back yard. even though I don't know how much good it is going to be if it can't be read.... However my vet said they have a rabies tag micro chip.... I think I am going to have to get her 1 since this 1 obviously isn't going to work. So no one else's dogs do this I take it?.... LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She is going to wear down her teeth. It is probably a habit now. If you can take the tag off for just long enough to break the habit. It probably is no longer valid anyhow.

Can you make the link holding it onto the collar smaller? Or buy a new collar that has a smaller loop?


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank doesn't wear his tags, I don't like the way they discolor the fur on his neck. I keep them (rabies, license) clipped together by the door. He also has a boomerang tag as mentioned above, with the necessary information if he would get lost.


----------

